# Marvel Comic: Terrestrial Armageddon RP --- Discussion and Sign-up thread



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 16, 2008)

The story sets at the year of 2500 A.D in the Marvel mainstream Universe. The flourishing development of human scientific community has led to widespread civilization over a vast amount of planets within the Galaxy. Under the official worldwild protection of the superheroes association, for long known as the New Avengers, peace is maintained; increasing industrial activities on other planets help enhance the average people welfare, and life on Earth proceeds in tranquility. The world known as Earth is now filled with joy and love, and virtually nothing can disrupt the naturally flowing sense of peace on the planet.   

For 500 years, the arch-demon Mephisto, along side with his fellow Hell Lords, has been planning an overwhelming insidious project, meticulously converging every single definition of evil to create a dark ambassador of  Chaos to again bring massive disorder to the peacefully proceeding balance on Earth in order to nurse his thirst of nefarity and felonies, with which humanity was long time ago filled with...

Mephisto and his fellow senior demons all sacrificed their core fractions of evil into the flourishing creation, and after 500 years surviving the intensity of the notorious hell fire, that Amalgam of Core Evil has fully grown to a brand new unholy being with a heart darker than even that of Mephisto, and has virtually replaced him as the genuine symbol of extreme nefarity, hence the given name Zaroth the Nefarious - the being feared even by the Arch-demon.   

Surpassing the devil Mephisto and all of his fellow Hell Lords combined in both power and ambition, Zaroth instantly breaks free from Hell and uses his infinite power to create a brand new underworld known as Narak, and brings to the world a new definition of demons and fiends. With an aim to cover the world with blood and hatred, Zaroth again spread the Seeds of evil over the superhuman stratum of humanity, thus granting them the potential sense of sadism, treachery and crimes... Many fall to the extreme seduction of the Seeds, but much more have fought against and finally destroy them. 

The Earth has once again fallen to disorder, but this time it is a constant gigantic threat to the entire world - the final battle between Good and Evil. Heroes and villains are born to challenge their fate, covering the surface with both sorrow and glory...


-----------------------------------------


Ok so that's the settings, now you can choose to be either a hero, a villain or even a neutral superhuman. As this is 500 years after the current settings, you are recommended to create an _original_ superhuman of yourself, of course your character can be related to your fav superheroes (great grand son, nephew... blah blah...)

As usual, there are some rules for us all to follow:

1) No godmoding, no absolute invincibility, no 'omnipotence', no 'unlimited infinite power', no cosmic level being. Everyone must have limitation in their power  

2) Respect other players and don't RP or kill their character unless they permit you to do so. 

3) Everyone should RP a limited number of charaters up to 3 not to get confused, when one of your characters die, you can of course make another one.

Pretty enough, here is the fictional application form 

Name:
Alias:
Gender:
Age:
Country:
Affiliation: [choose between Avengers (heroes) and Fallen (villains), or you can start being carefree and choose side later]
Biography/Background: [5 sentences at least]
Personality: [5 sentence at least]
Power and abilities: [detailed description please]
Appearance: [description at least, picture preferable]

You can put additional information if you prefer  

When we have at least 20 people signed up we'll get started

Have fun!!!


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Too bad this rpg died


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 21, 2008)

*Name:* Rayne

*Alias:* Chameleon

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 17

*Country:* Brazil

*Affiliation:* None yet

*Biography/Background:* Rayne was born and raised in Brazil. His childhood was mostly rough, his parents having died in a car accident when he was just 6 years old. Without anyone else to look after him, Rayne became a street kid. Him and his knucklehead friends would often run around the city causing mischief. Their little gang was made up of a few neighborhood kids who were either orphans or runaways, who had no family and nobody to guide them. 

As Rayne grew up he began to practice breakdancing, and often parcitipated in illegal underground competitions, which were held in abandoned warehouses. During one of the competitions, the warehouse was busted by the cops, forcing everyone to flee. Rayne was unable to escape though, and was chased by the cops and cornered in a dark alley. As the cops closed in on him, he close his eyes tightly. When he opened them, he realized the cops had suddenly stopped moving forward and were looking around, confused. Rayne looked down, and realized he couldnt see himself anymore. He quietly slipped past the cops unseen, and escaped. After that, he discovered he a variety of wierd abilities, and became an entirely new person. From then on, his gang referred to him as their leader and Rayne gave himself a new name - Chameleon.

*Personality:* Rayne has a very rebellious sort of personality. He prefers to do things his way, and often has a bit of a problem with following rules. This doesnt mean he is a bad person though, as he knows right from wrong and never does anything seriously wrong. Rayne also has a temper and an attitude problem, and he has a hard time with being bossed around. However, despite his temper, Rayne act like a calm and relaxed sort of person most of the time.

*Power and abilities:* Rayne has a variety of chameleon-like abilities, hence his name. He can become invisible at will, and can climb up any vertical surface without trouble. Aside from that, his most diverse abilities come from his eyes. Like all chameleons, he is able to look in two directions at once and much more. Besides that, he can fire white lasers from his eyes and even change his vision patterns. His eyes are capable of switching between regular vision, x-ray, thermographic, and night vision. As far as fighting style goes, Rayne fights using the Capoeira style of martial arts, utilizing his breakdance moves to the highest extent.

*Appearance:*


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Name:Abomination
Alias:Huge Creature
Gender:Male
Age:35
Countrynknown
Affiliation:Neutral
Biography/Background:His original name was Johny.He was born in a distant village.His family was poor.One day the army came to the village and took the children for experiments since nobody knew that village.They took the kids to some secret laboratories in America.Johny was the 3rd one that would be tested that day.Those men wanted to use a secret formula that could save the humanity from many illness like cancer.As they grabbed Johny from his arms a strange liquid fell on him giving him radioenergy.They took him then for tests to see if something happened to him.After 1 hour Johny started to become angry.........and that was the day that transformed for the frst time to the powerfull creature known as Abomination.He destroyed everything in the lab and escaped.Nobody knows what happened to him until today.....
Personality: He has a sence of humor and can be real protective to his friends.But he is also easy to anger.He is very confident about himself as he knows what is capable of.He is fearless and brave.He will fight until the end.
He loves battling and lives for it.However, when he is transformed it is more difficult for him to control himself but he somehow manages to keep himself.
Power and abilities:Abomination is a man with superhuman strength.He is capable of jump very high and run incredible fast.But he releases his full powers when he transforms.He can transform whenever he wants to a huge creatute with unbelievalbe power.Even if he is real strong and fast when he has the human form, when he transforms he becomes even stronger.He is capable of lifting a whole building and smash things of the hardest matterials.
He has incredible high reflexes, stamina,endurance, vitality and tolerance to pain.His skin is hard and the simple bullets have no effect on him.He has regeneration powers.His advantage and Disadvantage at the same time is that his strength is similar with his spirit.If his spirit fall down then he loses his powers.But at the same time is good for him coz he may overcome his own limits.He can also be harmed by radiation or extreme cold
Appearance:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Big image so it removed


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Name: Jason Klaffeur

Alias: Wildchild

Age: 23

Country: Sweden

Affiliation: New Avengers 

Biography/Background: After the Hell Lords put their core of Evil to create Zaroth as ordered by Mephisto, the Devil's son Blackheart disguised as a Swedish gentleman and impregnated a woman named Jennifer Haltings. She gave birth to the child successfully after more than 2 years of gestation but then died immediately after the child started to cry. He was named Jason and raised by his guardian, who owned a farm on the south and was a distant relative of the unfortunate woman.  

Without the evil core supposedly inherited from his father, Jason didn't seem to be affected much from being a child of a demon. Instead, he grew up normally as a young  farmer with a warm heart. It was only when he was 22 did he realize he had profound superhuman power. He was invited to an international organization named New Avengers afterwards, when he saved an old man from an imminent car crash. He then accepted the invitation with the alias "Wildchild" to remind him about his past. 

Personality: Jason is a kind person after all, though he isn't the talkative style. He knows how to care about his friends and comrades, but he rarely shows over dramatic emotions. He also often chooses the more peaceful way to deal with things, and he normally doesn't wish to use his ability. When he is enraged to extreme degree, his darker side often shows off, he acts blindly and instinctively with his appearance mutated remarkably as a result of being heir of an unholy.

Powers:[edit later]

Appearance:


----------

